# baby bearded dragon hiding



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
I brought home my baby bearded dragon yesterday, he was lively in the pet shop, on the way home he was trying to get out the container.

I brought him home and put him in his viv on a log under neath his basking lamp (temp 100F) , he sat there for a bit then went to the cool end which is around 82F ,and has stayed there ever since, he pops his head out the plants every so often, there is poo near the plants so he has come out.

Is this normal ? will he feel more comfortable and start to bask etc ?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Perfectly normal, it can takes a few weeks for them to settle in. Just leave him be and don't try to handle him for at least a week while he gets used to his new surroundings


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, put my mind at ease, was concerned he was ill, i have put fresh food in and 5 crickets which seem to be going down, so am guessing hes coming out when the lights are out to feed?.


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

yes i would of thought so hun, dont worry as long as your seeing poop you know he is eating.


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Well its 1 week today since i got my baby beardie, and he's still hiding.
As i understand its natural for this to happen, its frustrating at the same time as i would love to see him sat in his basking spot 

Theres always fresh poo when i come home from work and signs he's eating ok, just likes his spot in the top of the plant at the moment i guess.

Should i leave him be for another week ? or would it be ok to try and handle him ?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

djultimate said:


> Well its 1 week today since i got my baby beardie, and he's still hiding.
> As i understand its natural for this to happen, its frustrating at the same time as i would love to see him sat in his basking spot
> 
> Theres always fresh poo when i come home from work and signs he's eating ok, just likes his spot in the top of the plant at the moment i guess.
> ...


It wouldn't hurt to have a little go to see how he is. Put your hand near him and see if he'll walk on or gently pick him up without startling him, if he still seems nervous or defensive give him another day and keep trying. If he's not keen on being handled just take it slowly. (Stroke him while he's inside, put your hand out for him to come to you himself, things like that)


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok i'll give that a try in the morning see how it goes.
Thanks


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

No problem, let us know how it works out : victory:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

We got our pair last Thursday, the female was fine but the male was a bit timid.

Two days later and we can hold them and feed them with wax worms whilst in our hands. They are both always clawing at the glass to come out. Yours will be fine some are just more timid than others, we found that putting crix in there when they were watching taught them to accociate us with food. We put the crix house in front of the viv and they go mad.


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Well he was sat near the basking spot this morning, so i carefully slid the door open and attempted to stroke his back, he then darted back to the cool end lol.... more time needed i think.

I was thinking about getting him a friend , whilst there small so they grow up together, is this a good or bad idea ?


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

The good thing is that he never done a runner as you opened the glass door.

You could possibly introduce a female of the same age but you may need to separate as they get older.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

djultimate said:


> Well he was sat near the basking spot this morning, so i carefully slid the door open and attempted to stroke his back, he then darted back to the cool end lol.... more time needed i think.
> 
> I was thinking about getting him a friend , whilst there small so they grow up together, is this a good or bad idea ?


Yeah just keep trying.

He doesn't need a friend, beardies are solitary and only come together to mate. Male/male results in fighting, and other combination results in dominance from one and the other being unhappy/not getting basking spots/not getting enough food... etc.

Just keep doing what you're doing. Try and stroke him every now and then, since he's scared of that already put your hand in the viv near him and see how he reacts to it.


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

Remove anything that allows him to hide, young beardies tend to hide instead of basking if they have a choice, depending on ages id take anything from the viv that he can hide under instead of basking and only replacing it when he gets bigger, smaller beardies do better with a higher basking temp, close to 110f mark, older dragons can have a lower basking temp then this, they are bigger and hold heat more efficiently they can be dropped to 100-105f.

I would not recommend another dragon unless the one u have is a female, and introduce another female not a male, 2x males is a no no and even females can be very aggressive so its not always a good idea!


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

RLS said:


> Remove anything that allows him to hide, young beardies tend to hide instead of basking if they have a choice, depending on ages id take anything from the viv that he can hide under instead of basking and only replacing it when he gets bigger, smaller beardies do better with a higher basking temp, close to 110f mark, older dragons can have a lower basking temp then this, they are bigger and hold heat more efficiently they can be dropped to 100-105f.
> 
> I would not recommend another dragon unless the one u have is a female, and introduce another female not a male, 2x males is a no no and even females can be very aggressive so its not always a good idea!


I have removed both plants, theres a log in there under the basking lamp, which ive left in, he can hide under it, put he's in plain site at all times.

After taking the plant out, i tired to stroke him to which he flared his beard up and opened his mouth like he was trying to his.
I left him to it at that point, starting to think he will never be friendly lol.


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

djultimate said:


> I have removed both plants, theres a log in there under the basking lamp, which ive left in, he can hide under it, put he's in plain site at all times.
> 
> After taking the plant out, i tired to stroke him to which he flared his beard up and opened his mouth like he was trying to his.
> I left him to it at that point, starting to think he will never be friendly lol.


Patience is the key, my female has been a bit 'weird' today. Chucked in a load of locusts and she wasn't really interested but now she is just on her log basking.

Have to agree with some of the other posters, removing the hiding spots is a good start as he will have no choice but to be in the open.


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

djultimate said:


> I have removed both plants, theres a log in there under the basking lamp, which ive left in, he can hide under it, put he's in plain site at all times.
> 
> After taking the plant out, i tired to stroke him to which he flared his beard up and opened his mouth like he was trying to his.
> I left him to it at that point, starting to think he will never be friendly lol.


Brill, you don't want him hiding after a heavy meal of crickets on the cold side of his viv.

Baby beardies tend to be scatty even adults can be when you first approach them to be picked up, take your time, i find beardies tend not to like stroking much, but stroking his beard against his neck can have a calming effect, as if your telling him not to get pissy with you, one of my males took to this, but hates having his back stroked  (also, avoid approaching over head or stroking there head, beardies actually have a 3rd light sensitive eye on the top of there heads, it doesn't see but is sensitive to light/shadows, which would allow them to detect a bird flying over head let say, this can startle them, especially young beardies, some just cock there head lol). Lay your hand in and just let him move around you, maybe try feeding him something by hand? veg or wax worm maybe held in an open hand so he has to climb on your hand to grab it (their bite is not so bad sharp teeth but with a flat hand they have nothing to bite, and tend just to use there tongue). approach him when he is on the cooler side of his enclosure, or early in the morning when he hasn't had time to warm up yet, he will be much less.....fast  The more mature dragons are the more they seem to tame even without a great deal of handling. Please do not get discouraged!!! Good luck


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

RLS said:


> Brill, you don't want him hiding after a heavy meal of crickets on the cold side of his viv.
> 
> Baby beardies tend to be scatty even adults can be when you first approach them to be picked up, take your time, i find beardies tend not to like stroking much, but stroking his beard against his neck can have a calming effect, as if your telling him not to get pissy with you, one of my males took to this, but hates having his back stroked  (also, avoid approaching over head or stroking there head, beardies actually have a 3rd light sensitive eye on the top of there heads, it doesn't see but is sensitive to light/shadows, which would allow them to detect a bird flying over head let say, this can startle them, especially young beardies, some just cock there head lol). Lay your hand in and just let him move around you, maybe try feeding him something by hand? veg or wax worm maybe held in an open hand so he has to climb on your hand to grab it (their bite is not so bad sharp teeth but with a flat hand they have nothing to bite, and tend just to use there tongue). approach him when he is on the cooler side of his enclosure, or early in the morning when he hasn't had time to warm up yet, he will be much less.....fast  The more mature dragons are the more they seem to tame even without a great deal of handling. Please do not get discouraged!!! Good luck


Good advice, i never knew about the light sensitive eye, mine is twitchy when i stroke the top of Queenies head.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

paul3col said:


> The good thing is that he never done a runner as you opened the glass door.
> 
> *You could possibly introduce a female of the same age but you may need to separate as they get* *older*.


Please don't do this. Beardies should never, under any circumstances, be housed together. Males have been known to tear limbs of one another, same with females, and if you keep a male in with a female, she will be constantly harrased and mated, which could result in her becoming eggbound and very ill.

It's completely normal for young hatchlings to hide. They're protecting themselves from predators. We have some young beardies at the pet shop I work for and more often than not they're sheltered away, although I do tend to manually move them into their basking spots whilst I feed. Just take it day by day. Reptiles can take months to settle in so you'll need to be patient. Once he/she is a little bigger and sees you as less of a threat and more as the person who gives him/her tasty treats, they'll be more inclined to approach you.
: victory:


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

ChazzieJo said:


> Please don't do this. Beardies should never, under any circumstances, be housed together. Males have been known to tear limbs of one another, same with females, and if you keep a male in with a female, she will be constantly harrased and mated, which could result in her becoming eggbound and very ill.
> 
> It's completely normal for young hatchlings to hide. They're protecting themselves from predators. We have some young beardies at the pet shop I work for and more often than not they're sheltered away, although I do tend to manually move them into their basking spots whilst I feed. Just take it day by day. Reptiles can take months to settle in so you'll need to be patient. Once he/she is a little bigger and sees you as less of a threat and more as the person who gives him/her tasty treats, they'll be more inclined to approach you.
> : victory:


Thanks for the advice.
I went to get some crickets today, and the owner of the pet store i got my beardie asked how i was getting on.
I explained the shyness and how he keeps opening his mouth and flareing when ever i try to stroke him or handle him, he said to try and pick him up at least every other day, regardless if he has a hissy fit or tried to nip me, is this correct ?

He was at the glass today, so i tried to pick him up, he opened his mouth a few times, but i managed to pick him up and he was fine in my hand, didnt try and bite me, or do a runner.

Just come back and he's being mardy again lol


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Tbh if it was my Beardie, yeah, I would continue handling, as long as he/she wasn't getting too stressed. It'll definitely help him/her get used to you.


----------



## alstrange (Aug 13, 2012)

*another option*

try sitting next to your beardie and talk to him, read aloud if you like, that way he gets used to your voice and you being close by, My tank is next to my sofa so I'm often within inches of him plus he can watch the tele. Stay confident and positive when handling and you'll soon have a beardie that loves your attention


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

ChazzieJo said:


> Tbh if it was my Beardie, yeah, I would continue handling, as long as he/she wasn't getting too stressed. It'll definitely help him/her get used to you.


Its so frustrating, i tried to handle him earlier and he opened his mouth and made a faint noise, so i left him alone and am worried about him biteing me, does it hurt ? lol.

A moment ago he was at the glass, so i slowly slid the glass open, and he allowed me to stroke his back for nearly 5 mins mouth closed at all times,then darted to the other side of the viv.

Ive read that placeing an item of worn clothing in the viv will help him get used to me, does this work ?


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

djultimate said:


> Its so frustrating, i tried to handle him earlier and he opened his mouth and made a faint noise, so i left him alone and am worried about him biteing me, does it hurt ? lol.
> 
> A moment ago he was at the glass, so i slowly slid the glass open, and he allowed me to stroke his back for nearly 5 mins mouth closed at all times,then darted to the other side of the viv.
> 
> Ive read that placeing an item of worn clothing in the viv will help him get used to me, does this work ?


Just take your time he is gradually getting used to you. We have only had our pair for 2 weeks and at the moment we are watching tv with the pair of them running round the lounge sticking there noses into everything.


----------



## OhLookItsStuart (Dec 1, 2012)

djultimate said:


> Its so frustrating, i tried to handle him earlier and he opened his mouth and made a faint noise, so i left him alone and am worried about him biteing me, does it hurt ? lol.
> 
> A moment ago he was at the glass, so i slowly slid the glass open, and he allowed me to stroke his back for nearly 5 mins mouth closed at all times,then darted to the other side of the viv.
> 
> *Ive read that placing an item of worn clothing in the viv will help him get used to me, does this work ?*


Depends, the baby (with it essentially being a new toy, may either feel threatened, or may try to eat it, which depending on what it is, could cause impact (very unlikely) 

Try leaving your hand in there for a few minutes with a sweet smelling fruit/veg, it may (or may not) lure him over to you.
(there are numerous care sheets which list which fruit/veg they can and cannot eat) 

My baby seems to love sitting on my knee while I stroke under her beard. I've only had her a few weeks but it didn't take too long for her to realise I'm the one that brings here the big juicy locusts etc. 

Good luck.


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Tell you what you could try, it worked with our pair. Get some wax worms and hold one with thumb and fore finger and hang it in front of his face. The worm will wriggle which your beardie won't be able to resist. If it works do another one a bit later.

As soon as we put the tub of wax worms in front of the viv chaos takes over the viv and all social order is abandoned :lol2: this stuff is like chocolate to them.


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

paul3col said:


> Tell you what you could try, it worked with our pair. Get some wax worms and hold one with thumb and fore finger and hang it in front of his face. The worm will wriggle which your beardie won't be able to resist. If it works do another one a bit later.
> 
> As soon as we put the tub of wax worms in front of the viv chaos takes over the viv and all social order is abandoned :lol2: this stuff is like chocolate to them.


The past few days ive been tong feeding him wax worms, when I put the tongs near him he opens his mouth really wide like hes trying to hiss, so I plonk the worm in his mouth and he eats it.

Ive been leaving my hand in the viv for 10.minutes every night, he doesn't run just sits and looks at me, though when I come In from work he darts under his basking log and sort.of.lays low to the floor.

Its 3 weeks tommorow I've hae him and only successfully managed to hold him a few times, with exception of the other night when he managed to.jump out my hands and leg it.

Am I expecting to much to soon as in the tameness of.my beardie ?

One thing I am concerned about is am off away for a week end of the month and have booked him into a reptile hotel where they feed and handle daily etc, will them handleing him daily help ?


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Also we coaxed Jaffa down from the top of the bush with a worm. Also now I call his name tap a little on his basking log,then I tap outside the vivarium so he now comes to us. The other Queenie comes to us naturally. I must admit I was told to leave Jaffa for a while but I didn't. Instead I coaxed him and handled him a lot and he seems a lot more confident now.:2thumb:


----------



## Africandragoncorn (Sep 16, 2012)

So many comments to catch up with there took me a while lol. Where to start. Well A no it doesnt hurt of they bite especially not juveniles lol. B your confidence is key, if you are nervous he/she will sense it and well i wouldnt trust a nervous giant to pick me up lol. So try to be confident dont hesitate just open the viv and gently but firmly pick him/her up. You most like find he/she sqiurms until the feet are on a solid surface mine is three years old and he still does squirms everytime until i place him down on my chest or hand lol. C ignore the clothing suggestion i tried it when i first started out and all that changed was my sock was now dirty lol. D i totally agree with not getting a friend it isnt neccesary and often causes endless issues. Finally i personally would not remove hides. If somebody up routed my home put me in another one completely empty with a door that doesnt lock from the inside i would be getting pretty stressed out. Stress is a common reason for premature death so i really do not recommend this. If he/she wants to hide let them. If you want to get them out for a play you'll just have to find them which personally i view as half the fun lol.


----------

